# Turkey Fryers



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Picked up a set called the Eastman Professional Out Door Cooking Set from Lowe's a few weeks ago. Finally got the opportunity to try it this weekend. Cooked three chickens and a 'mess' of fries for dinner tonight. MAN WAS IT GOOOOD !







Fried the first chicken ,which seasoned the peanut oil, and then the fries. While the oil was hot, we fried the other two chickens. The meat fell off the bones and was quite good. The fries were the best I think I've ever had. I don't recall hearing of any Outbackers using one of these before, but you have to try it. IT'S DELICIOUS. Keep the oil around 300 to 325 degrees. Cook the chicken for 45 to 55 min. cook the fries to "golden brown". It's GOOD EATS. We injected the birds with some 'Herb & Garlic" marinade before cooking. I don't usually get to pumped up about this sort of thing, but this was awesome and the smell of it while it was cooking was incredible. Give it a go.

Maybe I should have put this in the 'Recipies' section.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

That sounds great. I've been thinking about picking up a fryer one of these days after hearing your report it makes me want to go shopping!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have had turkey cooked this way before and like KellerJames said awesome!! Just when I thought my BBQ had all of the option....It looks like I might need to buy another toy







if my DW will go for it.

Thor


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We love our fryer. Use it for full size turkeys, chickens, fries, onion rings, gumbo, shrimp and crab boil. We do the Thanksgiving turkey this way every year. No more hours in a hot oven.

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My dad has one, and loves it, and I have been thinking about adding one.

Now to change hats......








Make sure you use common sense when using your fryers. Don't put them on a wood deck, or under one for that matter. Make sure you don't have too much oil for the bird your frying,so it doesn't overflow when you add the turkey. Make sure the bird is not wet, water and hot oil do not mix well at all. The use of a thermometer that can constantly measure the temp of the oil is highly recommended, they make them just for this purpose. Finally, don't try to move the fryer while the oil is still hot.









Ok, soapbox time is over. Now, when is that Lowes going to open?

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Great taste, I've had a fryer for several years and find it not worthwhile unless your going to cook several things at one time.

Have had a couple of experiences with a friend cooking with a fryer. As Tim pointed out, he had too much oil in the pot, when the turkey was lowered in it overflowed and ignited. Not only that but the burning oil got on the propane supply line and burned through, which then created a flaming hose whipping back and forth all around. Someone finally was able to put a foot on the hose and turn off the propane. Scared the hell out of us. Of course we get a good laugh about it now when we talk about the "good ol' days".

Regards, Glenn


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have had a turkey fryer for 2 years now. Unfortunately, it's still in it's box (unused) in the garage! It was a gift, and I just never really broke it out yet. Maybe this Spring for the first PARROTHEAD PARTY!

I always wondered about the oil. What to get, what to do with it all...
Seemed like a pain. What do you all suggest?

Tim...
My "hat's" off to you for taking up the SAFETY advice. I like not having to sound like the only 'preacher' around here. If our combined effort saves one person from 'learning the hard way'...it's worth it. Thanks for your great advice, you are truly an asset to this forum!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I have had a turkey fryer for 2 years now. Unfortunately, it's still in it's box (unused) in the garage! It was a gift, and I just never really broke it out yet. Maybe this Spring for the first PARROTHEAD PARTY!
> 
> I always wondered about the oil. What to get, what to do with it all...
> Seemed like a pain. What do you all suggest?
> ...


You can get peanut oil in large 5 gallon containers at many stores, That's what's recommended. You can save the oil and reused it also, but that is the messy part. You have to let the oil cool, then pour it back into the container.

Good luck.

P.S. Let us know how those fried Parrots taste.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> P.S. Let us know how those fried Parrots taste.


LMAO!!!
















You guys have me rethinking this whole thing now; over flowing oil, fires, burns propane lines... and for a piece of cooked meat! Must be time for Arby's!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Fried turkey taste like grain fed duck. What the heck would fried parrot taste like?

Would anyone care if there was enough margarita mix?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We camped with our family group (Kids @ Heart RV Club) over Christmas and got to try deep fried Turkey for the first time. It was delicious! However, all that hot oil and little kids just makes me too nervous to try it. There were two adults stationed at the fryer at all times.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I always wondered about the oil. What to get, what to do with it all...
> Seemed like a pain. What do you all suggest?
> [snapback]25407[/snapback]​


I use a battery operated filtered pump to return the COOL oil to the original container. Then store in cool dark place. The oil will last a long time if properly cared for. Peanut oil is the most common because of the very high smoke point and is sold in large containers. Since we use ours enough to never need to dispose of the oil only add more, we add whatever is available on sale at the time. Except never use olive oil. Besides the cost, it has a very low smoke point and will burn.

Until comfortable with the amount of fluid needed, you can always put the turkey in the pot and cover with water, remove turkey and mark the level. My fryer used to have several marks on the outside for different items and turkey pounds. Takes the guess work out. I have never had an overflow, but I still use in an appropriate place.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Fried PARROT! YIKES!

I've seen a few fried Parrotheads although! (maybe they were baked?)

Pass the margaritas!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Or at least Half baked?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

ZING!

(I'm guessing fried parrot would taste like.... "Hmmm, tastes like chicken!")


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Tried it once. Was kinda like Spotted Owl


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Of course you know how you hunt spotted owl don't you? With a chain saw!


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I have been cooking with a turkey fryer for years. Turkeys, duck, pheasant, fish, pitchfork steaks, if you can deep fry it, I've probably done it. Like any appliance with an open flame, safety is very important. When in doubt I fill the pot with water to gauge the amount of oil needed and never, ever attempt to fry something too big for the pot. I have a special mat that I put under the fryer that is fireproof and helps to keep the oil splatters off the deck. Many folks make the mistake of using too much oil and realize too late that the oil boils up furiously when a cold item such as a turkey is lowered into the hot oil. Keeping a close watch on the temperature is also critical. Heck, I've even trained my son-in-law to bring out several beers to avoid trips to the fridge that would keep him from watching the fryer!







This last Christmas I had my eye on a new-fangeled, high tech, electric fryer but nobody got the hint. Next time I see one on sale, I'll have one for the home kitchen. Last Thanksgiving I said I wasn't going to fry a turkey(I usually roast one and fry one) and boy did I cause a stir! I usually have roast turkey leftovers but rarely ever any fried turkey leftovers. Good eating to you all.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Merlotman,
With all that experience, got any tips to share?

BTW "pitchfork steaks" ??? Haven't heard of that one. Definition, if you please.

Paul


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> Hey Merlotman,
> With all that experience, got any tips to share?
> 
> BTW "pitchfork steaks" ??? Haven't heard of that one. Definition, if you please.
> ...


Paul: The term "pitchfork steaks" comes from the act of actually sticking the steak on a pitchfork to then dip into the hot oil. Steaks take very little time to cook. I have seen this done at roundups, group camping events, even tailgate parties. I actually put most of my fare into a basket and then lower it into the oil. Frying equipment is like anything else. You get what you pay for. Some units with an aluminum pot and basic burner cost as litte and $39. A good stainless steel pot with a drain near the bottom and a good burner with a wide, stable base can run over $100. Tall, narrow base units should be avoided as they are not stable enough to be safe. You also want a unit that with the pot on the burner you can still see the flame. Most good kits will have a good thermometer which is one of the most important tools. Hooking up the burner to the LP tank is easier if the hose has a knob to tighten the coupler rather than having to use a wrench. Lots of foods can be done in a fryer. Be daring, be creative. Lots of recipes on the internet. Good eating!

Roger


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the enlightment.

I purchased a stainless model last year and have done a couple of turkeys, but nothing else. I will have to look up some recipes. Thanks for the response.

Paul


----------

